# autobrite



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wodering why autobrite dont get much of a mention on here?

I must say theyve got some good products.

p32 was very good vry glossy....not keen on 64 though which should of been an improvment but hey ho found it streaked.

hell shine wheel degreaser is excellent

wheel cleaner works well and the berry blast leaves great gloss used neat.

the clay bar works well too . imo much better than the rubbish from bilt hamber that everyone raves about. 

Pricing in the sale make them good value too if you can catch them


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

If you do a search you'll probably find the answer but if I remember correctly it goes a good few year back niw when they had their Xmas sale and had a complete 'mare with orders , delivery and customer service.

Though they do still have a large stand each year at Waxstock so are still used byt folk on here :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup,

A sales fiasco where people had to wait ages to receive their orders.

Personally I prefer, where possible to buy from manufacturers rather than those who "resell"


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep as mentioned, massive disaster on every sale they had. The sales were too popular, they couldn't cope with the amount of business but worse still didn't communicate with anyone asking where orders were. And to make it even worse you had the owner on fb etc posting about how busy they were and his new car etc. Not the best PR at the time.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Some light research & you'll find your answer easily. Not got the best of names these days. Certainly not a brand I'd ever invest in. I remember the liquid gloss sample I received in a waxaddict waxybox. Truly awful spray wax that was enough to put me off the brand as a whole before hearing about all the other negatives.

As for BH clay, it's still the best on the market imo. Extremely effective unlike the other generic chinese clays. Not sure what issues you have had with it but assume you didn't purchase the 'soft' clay as it's pretty much idiot proof to use. Likely been regular which is extremely hard & aggressive but difficult to work with.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

AB64 I found really nice to use


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

mr.t said:


> the clay bar works well too . imo much better than the rubbish from bilt hamber that everyone raves about.


I've had clay from both Autobrite and Bilt Hamber, and personally I'd use nothing else other than Bilt Hamber's.

Like Brian said the various grades of BH clay make a huge difference in malleability and performance, I've got all three, and on a cold winters day the hardest would be near impossible to use but at the height of summer it's a weapon of mass destruction.



mr.t said:


> Pricing in the sale make them good value too if you can catch them


Personally I think their sales have been disappointing for a while now, their discounts are nowhere near as good as they used to be (I was looking forward to their sale a few weeks ago, but their price cuts were negligible so I bought nothing).


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I have used a few of their products, received samples and gifts. 
I wouldnt fork out my hard earned cash for any of it, all below par products imo. 

The magifoam was ok, but I was using that from a supplier in Renfrew at the time anyway, just not the watered down stuff - rebranded.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had mixed views on their stuff, some has been great, others no so much. 

As said above, I prefer generally to use a company that manufactures rather than a private label/rebrand.


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

As above, they had a right mare with their sales - they came away from DW as they didn't like the people bad mouthing them etc

That said, I do use quite a few of their products for my valeting business (britegel, purple rain, citrus wash, tyre shine, purple velvet, ceramic magiseal to name but a few) and get on with the products well.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

My last dealings under a year ago was excellent service well packed and on time.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah the dfs company of the detailing world - always a "biggest ever" sale on. With the kind of discounts offered it shows how big your profit margains can be when you just buy in and rebottle, rebrand chinese accessories, polishers etc. And take months to send orders out in some cases. Shocking tbh


----------



## keo (Jun 25, 2006)

I don’t live far from them at all so pop in from time to time. Never mail order. Always very helpful and great service.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Products mediocre - snow foam Lance very good


----------

